# أسباب عدم دخول المسيحيين الاسلام



## Kiril (20 فبراير 2007)

المسلمين دائما يسألون لماذا لا يدخل المسيحيين في الاسلام و يندمجون مع الاغلبية في الشرق الاوسط ؟
ما الذي يميز المسيحية لهذه الدرجة التي تجعلهم يموتون من اجلها؟
حتي المسيحية ديانة صعبة لابد من المعمودية و التناول و الاعتراف و زوجة واحدة بدون طلاق 
و ...............................
و في الاسلام 4 زوجات و الجنة و ملكات اليمين و الحور العين و .......................

بحثت ووجدت التالي:-
15 ايه فيها الامر (قاتلوا)
الحديد (آية:10)-الحجرات (آية:9)-الاحزاب (آية:20)-التوبة (آية:123)-التوبة (آية:83)-البقرة (آية:190)-البقرة (آية:244)-البقرة (آية:246)-ال عمران (آية:167)-ال عمران (آية:195)-النساء (آية:76)-النساء (آية:90)-التوبة (آية:12)-التوبة (آية:29)-التوبة (آية:36).
اي اله هذا و أي ديانة هذه التي تجعلني أقتل نفس بشريةخلقها الله؟
أيريد الله ان الانسان يقتل اخيه الانسان لمجرد اختلافه في عقيدته؟
لا يوجد سوي جمله واحده تعبر عن الموضوع(اله الاسلام يأمر بالقتل).
يوجد كفتان :الاسلام يأمر بالقتل/ المسيحية تأمر بمحبة الاعداء... 
واضح من سأختار.


----------



## sofriendly (20 فبراير 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

اولا:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم تعني : ان يبدأ الانسان عملعه مستعينا بالله الرحمن التي وسعت رحمته كل شيء الحيوان والنبات والجماد والناس على اختلاف معتقداتهم و الالوانهم و اصولهم و الرحيم وخص هذه الرحمة بالمؤمنين الذين يؤمنون بوحدانية الله
لذا بما ان "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم" اول شيء يقوم به المسلم في كل صغيرة و كبيرة
فهو دين بعيد كل البعد عن القتل و الاسلام من اسمه هو دين السلام هو دين حرية الاديان
يا سيدي اقرا حقوق غير المسلمين في بلاد الاسلام
ثانيا: اخي العزيز عندما تستشهد بالقران الكريم عليك ان تاخذ الاية كاملة و ليس كلمة واحدة من الاية حتي يتضح لك معنى كاملا
 فايات القتال اذا قراتها بتمعن تجدها تحث على القتال دفاعا عن دين الله وحفاظا على الناس والبلاد والاعراض و المال و ليتم الامن و الامان
يا سيدي بعيدا عن القران 
انت ضع نفسك في هذه الحالة : افرض ان هنالك شخص يتربص لك في نهاية الطريق الذي تمشي به و يكن لك الحقد و الكره و سيؤذيك عندما يتمكن منك ألا تدافع عن نفسك في هذه الحالة ألا تحمي نفسك و روحك التي هي اثمن ما من الله عليك؟ ام تستسلم لعدوك و تذعن له ليصنع بك ما شاء من انواع العذاب و القتل ارجو ان تكون صريحا مع نفسك؟
ثالثا: السبب عدم دخول المسيحيين في الاسلام واضح للعيان كوضوح الشمس
هو ان المسيحين ينظرون بمنظار واحد و يرون انهم هم على الحق و الاخرين على الباطل دون السماع لهم او نقاشهم و يرون العالم بعيون عمياء بعيون لا يرون بهم الا انفسهم وهذا من التكبر
يا سيدي ان عدد كبير من سكان الولايات المتحدة دخلو الاسلام بعد ان قراءو عنه بحياد ثم فهموه و اسلمو و يعود الفضل الى الرئيس الاميركي جورج بوش عندما اعلن الحرب على المسلمين و بدا حملته الشعواء على بلاد المسلمين لذا انتبه الناس لهذا الامر فاقبلو على الاسلام عندما فهموه ودرسوه لذا انا اشكر الرئيس الاميركي ولا تنسى ان الرئيس الاميركي يدين بالمسيحية!!!!!!!
لذا ارجو ان  تنظر الى الدين الاسلامي بحياد ثم اقراء عنه بصدق 
بالنسبة لي انا قرات عن الدين المسيحي ولدي اصدقاء مسيحين و مسلمين و كلنا يحترم منا الاخر و نتعاون في اعمال الخير  
و اخيرا اتمنى لك يوما سعيدا لك و لك اعضاء المنتدى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي sofriendly*

*أولاً* 
*أشكرك علي أسلوبك المتفهم والعاقل*​ 
*ثانياً *
*أقبل مني تعقيباتي بصدر رحب لنكمل معاً*​ 


sofriendly قال:


> اولا:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم تعني : ان يبدأ الانسان عملعه مستعينا بالله الرحمن التي وسعت رحمته كل شيء الحيوان والنبات والجماد والناس على اختلاف معتقداتهم و الالوانهم و اصولهم و الرحيم وخص هذه الرحمة بالمؤمنين الذين يؤمنون بوحدانية الله
> لذا بما ان "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم" اول شيء يقوم به المسلم في كل صغيرة و كبيرة



*ونحن نبدأ ليس بالأستعانة وإن كانت مطلوبة*
*نحن نبدأ بالشكر*
*فلنشكر صانع الخيرات الرحوم الله أبا ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح لأنه سترنا وحفظنا وقبلنا أليه وأشفق علينا وعضددنا وأتي بنا الي هذه الساعة ....*
*ونبدأ أيضاً برشم علامة النصرة "الصليب"*
*والصلاة الرباية*​ 


sofriendly قال:


> فهو دين بعيد كل البعد عن القتل و الاسلام من اسمه هو دين السلام هو دين حرية الاديان
> يا سيدي اقرا حقوق غير المسلمين في بلاد الاسلام



*أنا قرأتها لأني أحي في وسط المسلمين منذ الطفولة والي الأن*
*وأنا معك أنكم تلقبوه بدين السلام ولكني لست معك بدين حرية الأديان *
*وهذا سواء كان أعلامياً أو أجتماعياً وقد يصل الي أمنياً ويكفي أنها سياسة دول*
*فكم من الدول الغربية تسمح ببناء المساجد في كل أرجائها مثلها *
*مثل الكنائس*
*ولتري النقيض هنا بينكم *
*فنحن نموت يومياً مئة مرة كي نستطيع أصدار قرار *
*لبناء كنيسة واحدة فقط*
*وإن خرج القرار نري كماً من الرزاله من قيادات الشعب الأمنية *
*ومن الشعب المحيط لتلك الكنيسة*
*من أعتراضات ومظاهرات وألقاء بالحجارة وأعتدائات*
*وثق في قولي لأنني أحياها واقعياً*​ 


sofriendly قال:


> ثانيا: اخي العزيز عندما تستشهد بالقران الكريم عليك ان تاخذ الاية كاملة و ليس كلمة واحدة من الاية حتي يتضح لك معنى كاملا
> فايات القتال اذا قراتها بتمعن تجدها تحث على القتال دفاعا عن دين الله وحفاظا على الناس والبلاد والاعراض و المال و ليتم الامن و الامان



*موافق جداً علي هذا*
*وليكن بالمثل معنا*
*فأنتم تأتون بكلمة واحدة من الأية لتعترضوا ولتناقضوا*
*فأكملوا الأيات قبل أن تسألوا "مع الفارق طبعاً"*​ 


sofriendly قال:


> يا سيدي بعيدا عن القران
> انت ضع نفسك في هذه الحالة : افرض ان هنالك شخص يتربص لك في نهاية الطريق الذي تمشي به و يكن لك الحقد و الكره و سيؤذيك عندما يتمكن منك ألا تدافع عن نفسك في هذه الحالة ألا تحمي نفسك و روحك التي هي اثمن ما من الله عليك؟ ام تستسلم لعدوك و تذعن له ليصنع بك ما شاء من انواع العذاب و القتل ارجو ان تكون صريحا مع نفسك؟



*بالطبع الدفاع عن النفس شئ مطلوب وليس الأعتداء علي الغير أوك*
*فالمسيحية إيجابية وليست سلبية *
*وفي ذات الوقت هي محبة*
*هي هي *
*معني المحبة*​


sofriendly قال:


> ثالثا: السبب عدم دخول المسيحيين في الاسلام واضح للعيان كوضوح الشمس
> هو ان المسيحين ينظرون بمنظار واحد و يرون انهم هم على الحق و الاخرين على الباطل دون السماع لهم او نقاشهم و يرون العالم بعيون عمياء بعيون لا يرون بهم الا انفسهم وهذا من التكبر



*أختلف معك وبشدة*
*من قال لك هذا *
*وإن كنا هكذا فما سنقوله عنكم أنتم ؟؟؟؟؟*
*أنتم أكثر مننا تعصباً وتشددنا وخوفاً "سامحني"*
*نحن لاننظر الي أي شئ بمنظار واحد*
*نحن متمسكون بمسيحنا بمسيحيتنا *
*لأننا لم نري في غيرها أي شئ جديد يجعلنا نؤمن به*
*فمسيحيتنا ديانة ليست أرضية بل سمائة*​*ونقول ......*​*كما في السماء كذالك علي الأرض*
*نحن نبغي السماء ونحن نحيا علي الأرض*​ 
*أما أي ديانة أخري أتت بعدنا فهي تبحث في الأرضيات لا السمائيات*
*وحتي الأرضيات طغت علي السمائيات*​ 
*فلاتقل أننا ننظر من وجهة واحدة*
*نحن بغير ذالك بكثير*​ 


sofriendly قال:


> يا سيدي ان عدد كبير من سكان الولايات المتحدة دخلو الاسلام بعد ان قراءو عنه بحياد ثم فهموه و اسلمو



*وأكثر منهم دخلوا المسيحية*
*وليس في أمريكا فقط بل في الشرق الأوسط أيضاً*​ 


sofriendly قال:


> لذا ارجو ان تنظر الى الدين الاسلامي بحياد ثم اقراء عنه بصدق
> بالنسبة لي انا قرات عن الدين المسيحي



*أقرأت المسيحية بحيادية أم لكي تنقد مثل غيرك ؟؟؟؟*​




sofriendly قال:


> ولدي اصدقاء مسيحين و مسلمين و كلنا يحترم منا الاخر و نتعاون في اعمال الخير



*وأنا مثلك لي أصدقاء مسيحين ومسلمين *
*وبيننا أكثر من الأحترام*
*بيننا الحب*
*فنحن نحب الكل بغض النظر عن معتقداته*​ 


sofriendly قال:


> و اخيرا اتمنى لك يوما سعيدا لك و لك اعضاء المنتدى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
*ولك السلام من الله الله الذي أحبك قبل أن تولد*
*وأتمني أن تظل معنا بهذا الأسلوب الرائع*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Kiril (21 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا يا اخي ....و لكن الم تفكر لماذا يطبق حد الرده الي يومنا مع ان عدد المتنصرين مش حيأثر علي عددكم و لو زي ما بتقول الكثير بيدخلوا الاسلام في كل انحاء العالم؟؟
لماذا رئيس الجمهورية يجب ان يكون مسلم ابا عن جد ؟؟
و........
ثانيا بخصوص القتل هو ربنا عاوز حد يدافع عنه؟؟ يبقي اله ناقص..صح؟
دفاع عن النفس اوكي ,بس الاغلبيه قاتلوا النصاري و من لا يدين الاسلام و.......
ربنا مش محتاج حد يدافع عنه...المسيحية  انتشرت من خلال ناس ماشيين حافيين معهمش زاد 
و اضطهدت اكتر من 300 سنه و مع ذلك استمرت
مش منطقي ان ربنا يقولك حارب او اقتل لأجله...*


----------



## sofriendly (21 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم amirfikry
انشاء الله ستجدني عند حسن ظنك
و اسأل الله التوفيق لكي يستمر النقاش بهذا الاسلوب


> *ونحن نبدأ ليس بالأستعانة وإن كانت مطلوبة*
> *نحن نبدأ بالشكر*
> *فلنشكر صانع الخيرات الرحوم الله أبا ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح لأنه سترنا وحفظنا وقبلنا أليه وأشفق علينا وعضددنا وأتي بنا الي هذه الساعة ....*
> *ونبدأ أيضاً برشم علامة النصرة "الصليب"*
> *والصلاة الرباية*​



ليس فقط الاستعانة و طلب الرحمة كذلك ونحن نختم اعمالنا بقولنا "الحمد لله"
فنحن نطلب العون من الله ونحمده و نشكره



> *أنا قرأتها لأني أحي في وسط المسلمين منذ الطفولة والي الأن*
> *وأنا معك أنكم تلقبوه بدين السلام ولكني لست معك بدين حرية الأديان *
> *وهذا سواء كان أعلامياً أو أجتماعياً وقد يصل الي أمنياً ويكفي أنها سياسة دول*
> *فكم من الدول الغربية تسمح ببناء المساجد في كل أرجائها مثلها *
> ...


يجب ان تميز بين الدين الاسلامي و تعاليمه وبين الناس الذين يعتنقون هذا الدين وخاصة الانظمة الحاكمة في بعض الدول الاسلامية فهي لا تتطبق الدين كمايجب لذا فان هذه الانظمة تتصرف و تصدر الاحكام والقوانين بما يخدم هذه الطبقة الحاكمة فالتعقيدات و العقبات التي يضعونها ليس فقط لرخصة بناء كنيسة بل لبناء شقق سكنية كذلك صدقني 
فانت قرات حقوق غير المسلمين في بلاد الاسلام و لكنك انتقد تطبيقها الخاطئ وهذه الانتقاد صحيح فهذا خطىء في التطبيق و ليس في الحقوق
ساعطيك امثلة على التطبيق الصحيح لها
كان يهودي يجاور الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان يلقي يوميا القمامة والاوساخ على باب بيت النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وما كان من النبي الا ان يزيل الاوساخ بيديه الكريمتان دون ان يؤذي جاره اليهودي
و في يوما خرج الرسول من بيته فلم يجد الاوساخ على الباب كالمعتاد
فسأل عن جاره فعلم انه مريض فذهب و زار جاره المريض و اطمأن عليه  رغم ما ناله من اذى من هذا الجار.
و كذلك عمر بن خطاب رضي الله عنه عندما استلم مفاتيح بيت المقدس اول شيىء قام به زار الكنيسة و صرف مبلغ من المال لفقراء المدينة من يهود و مسيحين
و الامثلة كثير , ولا اريد ان اطيل في ذكرها
لذا ارجو ان نميز بين الدين الاسلامي و بين الناس الذين قد يخطىء في تطبيق الاسلام
فالواقع الذي تعاني منه كلنا نعاني منه




> *بالطبع الدفاع عن النفس شئ مطلوب وليس الأعتداء علي الغير أوك*
> *فالمسيحية إيجابية وليست سلبية *
> *وفي ذات الوقت هي محبة*
> *هي هي *
> *معني المحبة*​



و هذا ما يجب ان نفهمه من آيات القتال في القران الكريم فالاسلام دين عزة وقوة وكذلك دين سلام ومحبة



> *أختلف معك وبشدة*
> *من قال لك هذا *
> *وإن كنا هكذا فما سنقوله عنكم أنتم ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *أنتم أكثر مننا تعصباً وتشددنا وخوفاً "سامحني"*​


*

ها انت تقول اننا متعصبين و متشددين و خائفين
مع انك اتفقت معي على ان الاسلام دين السلام 
فالتعلم ان الاسلام دين الوسطية وقد توعد الرسول في حديثه لجماعة متشددين و نفى عنهم السلام
(فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : جاء رهط يسألون عن عباده الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فكانهم تقالوها فقال احدهم انا اقيم الليل ولا انام ابدا وقال الاخر انا اصوم الدهر ولا افطر ابدا و قال الاخر وانا سأعتزل النساء و لا اتزوج ابدا, فسمع الرسول عنهم  فذهب اليهم وقال : انتم الذين قلتم كذا وكذا اما والله اني اتقاكم لله فاني اصلي وانام واصوم وافطر واتزوج النساء فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني ) 
يا سيدي هذا حديث واحد فقط من مجموعة احاديث تنبذ العصبية والتشدد....
اما عن الخوف فنحن قوم لا نخاف الا الله خالق كل شيء العزيز الجبار القوي
فالاسلام قوي لا يخاف




			نحن لاننظر الي أي شئ بمنظار واحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *نحن متمسكون بمسيحنا بمسيحيتنا *
> *لأننا لم نري في غيرها أي شئ جديد يجعلنا نؤمن به*
> *فمسيحيتنا ديانة ليست أرضية بل سمائة*





> *ونقول ......*​*كما في السماء كذالك علي الأرض*
> *نحن نبغي السماء ونحن نحيا علي الأرض*​
> *أما أي ديانة أخري أتت بعدنا فهي تبحث في الأرضيات لا السمائيات*
> *وحتي الأرضيات طغت علي السمائيات*​
> *فلاتقل أننا ننظر من وجهة واحدة*​



ارجو ان تسامحني , صدقني بمنظار واحد فهذا سهل ان تراه في كل خطابات البابا بندكيت
و محاولات مكتب البابا من تخفيف حدة هذا التعصب و النظر بمنظار واحد لكن لهجة خطاب واضحة لا مجال لشك فيها كيف يهاجم المسلمين و يهمش دورهم في العالم





> *وأكثر منهم دخلوا المسيحية*
> *وليس في أمريكا فقط بل في الشرق الأوسط أيضاً*​


انا اعلم ان الدين الرسمي في الولايات المتحدة هو الدين المسيحي
فكيف دخلو المسحية من جديد؟!!!!
انا لا اريد ان اعلمك فانت اعرف مني بكيفية استخدام انترنت تستطيع ان تبحث في الانترنت عن احصائيات عن الاديان وانظر معدل زيادة اعداد الذين يدخلون الاسلام



> *أقرأت المسيحية بحيادية أم لكي تنقد مثل غيرك ؟؟؟؟*​


بحيادية مطلقة ولكن لم اتعمق بها كثيرا و انا احاول ان اجد نقاط مشتركة بين المسيحية والاسلام لتخفيف من حدة التوتر بين المسيحية والاسلام لا ان اضع الزيت على النار كما يقولون


> *وأنا مثلك لي أصدقاء مسيحين ومسلمين *
> *وبيننا أكثر من الأحترام*
> *بيننا الحب*
> *فنحن نحب الكل بغض النظر عن معتقداته*​


 
انا احييك تحية طيبة لهذه العلاقات الطيبة بين المسلمين والمسيحية و ادعوك لزيارة مدينة الجديدة مدينة الحصن في الاردن لترى كيف يتعاون كل من المسلمين والمسيحين في هذه البلدة فلن تستطيع ان ترى مسجد الا وبجانبه كنيسة ولا ترى بيت لمسم الا وله جار محب عزيز من الدين المسيحي هذا ما اسميه حرية الاديان و السلام في هذه البلد الصغيرة تستطيع ان ترى ذلك

اتمنى ان يبقى النقاش بهذا الاسلو ب الرائع , والحمد لله رب العامين
ولا اجد ادفء و اجمل من " السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته " لاحييك على مشاركتك​


----------



## sofriendly (21 فبراير 2007)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> *شكرا يا اخي ....و لكن الم تفكر لماذا يطبق حد الرده الي يومنا مع ان عدد المتنصرين مش حيأثر علي عددكم و لو زي ما بتقول الكثير بيدخلوا الاسلام في كل انحاء العالم؟؟
> لماذا رئيس الجمهورية يجب ان يكون مسلم ابا عن جد ؟؟
> و........
> ثانيا بخصوص القتل هو ربنا عاوز حد يدافع عنه؟؟ يبقي اله ناقص..صح؟
> ...



مرحبا بك kiro shohdy
مشاركة جدا رائعة و اقدر حماسك و قوتك في النقاش
أولا: الله القوي العزيز الجبار حاش له ان يحتاج الى من يدافع عنه
ولكن عندما تسمع احدا يقول لك يدافع عن الله فهذا يعني انه يدافع عن دين الله فالله كرم الانسان و انزل عليع شريعته لتنظم حياته ولذا امره ان يحافظ ويدافع عنها
ثانيا : حد  الرده هو القتل و الاسلام وضع هذا الحد حتى لا يقدم العابثين ومفسدين بالعبث بالدين فيوم يسلم و يوم يكفر فيصبح الدين كاللعبة لذا وضع هذا الحد حتى يضمن للاسلام الثبات و عدم العبث
اما المسلم الصادق فصدقني انه يفضل ان تفصل اجزاء جسده جزء جزء على ان يترك دينه فالمسلم الحقيقي يفدي الاسلام بولده و ماله ونفسه حتى يبقى نور الله على الارض

ثالثا: الاسلام انتشر في اسيا من خلال التجارة عن طريق اخلاق التجار المسلمين لا بالسيف ولا بالدم كما تفضلت وحتى الفتوحات الاسلامية كانت دفاعا عن الاسلام و رد ظلم الوثنيين
لا لسفك الدما و تجبر, انظر كيف فتح عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه بيت المقدس دون اي قطرة دم
وانظر الى هول ما فعله الغزو الصليبي عندما احتل القدس قبل ان يحررها صلاح الدين الايوبي
وفي اية عظيمة بالقران من سورة البقرة رقم 256
( لا اكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها والله سميع عليم)
و الحمد لله رب العالمين 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Kiril (22 فبراير 2007)

الصراحة جعلتني اخجل من ادبك و ذوقك
لكن ايضا  لماذا عندما يريد شخص مسلم ان يتنصر بالذات يقتل ( تحليل دمائه) و انا اتكلم عن اليوم و ليس في عصور قديمة؟
الا يوجد حرية اعتناق او تغيير للدين ( البني ادم حر) يتنصر يسلم يبقي يهودي يلحد 
لا تستطيع علي اجباره بدين معين
ده من اول قوانين حقوق الانسان انه له حريه العقيده او تغييرها بلا اكراه.
فالان اذا اراد مسلم ان يغير دينه فيواجه تهديدات بالقتل من اهله او اصحابه و ....
و الاجراءات متمشيش الا اذا سافر بره و طفش...
ليه  مع ان اذا اسلم احدهم الاجراءات بتخلص في يوم واحد؟؟؟
وأتريد ان تقول لي ان الاسلام لم يضطهد المسيحيين
(جريد و طني)
اخ صلاح الدين امر بتصفيه 20 قريه في صعيد مصر لانهم رفضوا اعتناق الاسلام
و تم قتل ما يزيد عن 50000 شخص في هذا اليوم
فسر لي


----------



## ابراهيم نوح (22 فبراير 2007)

*لا تغالطوا*

*هذه مغالطة واضحة ياkiro 

انت تقول (هل لانسان ان يقتل اخاه لمجرد اختلاف العقيدة)
وهل خلقنا الا لتحمل امانة عبادة الله ، فاختلاف العقيدة ـ بداية ـ ليس بهذه الدرجة من دونية الاهمية ، فان لم نغضب لله فلمن نغضب؟؟؟ وان لم نقاتل فى سبيل الله ففى سبيل من نقاتل؟؟؟؟؟  وان لم تسفك دماؤنا لنصرة دين الله ففيم تسفك الد ماء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان الحرب ،والغضب ،وسفك الدماء لا ينبغى لهم ان يكونوا بحثا عن دنيا زائلة ،او طمعا فى متاع من متاعها .

ومع هذا لم نأمر ان اذا لقينا غير المسلمين يمشون فى الشوارع ان نقتلهم!!!!!!!!

يقول الله تعالىلا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم فى الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم ان تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم ، والله يحب المقسطين)

ولم يشهد التاريخ اناسا عاموا الاقليات كما عامل المسلمون الاقليات غير المسلمة ، فقد سكن الاسلام الاندلس قرابة 800 عاما عاش معهم فيها اليهود ، وما ان سقطت الاندلس حتى اجبر المسلمون على ترك دينهم ، وهرب اليهود فرارا من الاسبان وسعيا الى الامان فى التعايش مع المسلمين فى المغرب الاسلامى
اذكر لك ما قاله رينان ، الذى قال ( محمد هو الذى جعل الحرب انسانية)

والذى قاله ماراو (لم يشهد التاريخ فاتحين كالعرب)

اما ان كنت تتحدث عن صلاح الدين فارجع الى مؤرخى الحروب الصليبية من الغربيين ، وارجع كذلك الى ما فعله حملة الصليب  فى سكان القدس من مسلمين ويهود 

دعونا نتناقش بموضوعية بعيدا عن التعصب والانحياز*


----------



## sofriendly (24 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك االه فيك ياخي ابراهيم نوح
و تحية طيبة الى الاخ kiro shohody
اعتقد ان اجابة الاخ ابراهيم كافية, ولكن عندي مداخلة صغيرة
الاخ kiro
حد الرده ليس على من يتنصر بالذات كما قلت لكن حد يقام على كل من يخرج عن دين الاسلام
وذكرت لك حكمة هذا الحد فيما سبق ان هذا الحد يحفظ الدين من العابثين.....
ومن الطرائف التاريخية:
ان سيف صلاح الدين كان من السهل على الطفل حمله فقد كان خفيف جدا !!!!
لاحظ انه قائد جيش و يحمل سيف خفيف يدل ذلك انه لم يكن متعطش للقتال و اضهاد الناس
يا سيدي اقراء عن ادوات حرب الروم في ذلك الوقت وانظر الى حجمها و وزنها ترى في اصرار على الدموية
اخيرا اتمنى التوفيق للجميع و الخير والسلام
و الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## steven gerrard (24 فبراير 2007)

> وذكرت لك حكمة هذا الحد فيما سبق ان هذا الحد يحفظ الدين من العابثين.....



*هل ترى ان هذا مبرر كافى لقتل النفس التى خلقها الله حرة*​


----------



## Amr_moh (24 فبراير 2007)

steven gerrard قال:


> *هل ترى ان هذا مبرر كافى لقتل النفس التى خلقها الله حرة*​



اقتلوا للهلام
أما اعدائي فأتوا بهم واذبحوهم قدامي
شقوا بطون الحوامل

واضح ان سيادتك مابتفتحش الكتاب المقدس بتاعك (مش بتاعنا طبعا)


----------



## steven gerrard (24 فبراير 2007)

Amr_moh قال:


> اقتلوا للهلام
> أما اعدائي فأتوا بهم واذبحوهم قدامي
> شقوا بطون الحوامل
> 
> واضح ان سيادتك مابتفتحش الكتاب المقدس بتاعك (مش بتاعنا طبعا)




انت عارف ليه مش هارد عليك

لانك لاتفقه اى شئ عن اليهود ومش هاضيع وقتى مع واحد زيك

ممكن يا حهبذ تقولى ملابسات هذه الايه

ولا انت بتنقل من ناس تانيه وخلاص:99:​


----------



## sofriendly (24 فبراير 2007)

steven gerrard قال:


> *هل ترى ان هذا مبرر كافى لقتل النفس التى خلقها الله حرة*​



مرحبا بك steven gerrard
سوال وجيه و قوي 
اتمنى ان تقراء الموضوع برويه وهدوء 
هل تقبل ان تكون المسيحية ألعوبة متى اشاء ادخل فيها ومتى أشاء أكفر فيها يوما معها ويوم عدوها هل تقبل ان يستهزاء ويمرح العابثون بدينك  و يصنع الفاسدون ما يحلو لهم بالدين
ارجو ان تكون واقعيا
ولا حظ ان الدين الاسلامي يتدرج بالاساليب  الترغيب و الترهيب
وانما القتل هو اخر حل(اخر الدواء الكي) وهو غالبا ما يكون دفاعا لا هجوما وسفكا للدماء
ارجو ان تقراء الاية التالية مع اني كتبتها في المشاركة السابقة:
سورة البقرة اية 256 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( لا اكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن يكفر بالطاغوت و يؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها و الله سميع عليم)
صدقني يا اخي  وانا اتكلم معك في هذه اللحظة كطرف محايد لو ان الاسلام دين قتل و سفك دماء لما وجدت احد يدين بغير الاسلام في بلاد المسلمين لن تجد يهوديا او مسيحيا او بوذيا او هندوسيا يحيى في بلاد المسلمين
لا تنظر الى نقطة ضيَقة و تترك محور الاسلام لا تنظر الى انه يحث على الجهاد والقتال بل انظر متى يحث عليها و الظروف التي تستوجب الجهاد والقتال 
لا يوجد اي ملة او فئة على وجه الارض تقبل الذل و الهوان والانصياع للاخر.....
وكذلك لا يوجد اي ملة او فئة او دين يقبل فئة اخرى و يعطيها حقوقها و يفرض عليها واجبات مقابل هذه الحقوق ويحترم معتقداتها الا الاسلام و التاريخ خير شاهد على ذلك
اخي  steven gerrard ارجو ان تتقبلني بسعة صدر ورضى
و اتمنى لك يوما سعيدا
ووفقنا الله و اياك للخير و الصلاح
والحمد لله رب العالمين
وصلاة وسلام على سيدنا محمد


----------



## kimo14th (24 فبراير 2007)

المحترم sofriendly 

 احييك على اخلاقك الرائعه فهى نادره جدا  
__________________ 
بالنسبه لموضوع الرده 
اولا مرت بالمسيحيه منذ نشاتها العديد والعديد من الفتن والهرطقات 

لم نسمع فى يوم عن حد الرده فى المسيحيه طبعا ... بل تتم مناقشتها ودحضها 

ثانيا مساله الدخول والخروج من الدين والعبث به وباعتناقه ليست شائعه بالمره 

فان حدث هذا فى يوم من الايام فى بدايه الاسلام , اذن يكون حد الرده مؤقت 

بل ايضا لايسمى حد رده بل حد للاستهزاء بدين الله مثلا .. خاصه اننا لانرى مثل هذه الامور فى الحاضر 

عذرا اجد فى هذه الفكره ( دخول وترك الدين ) سببا ضعيفا لوجود حد الرده .. 

سؤال واتمنى ان تجيبنى صراحه .. ماذا لو شخص مسلم اراد ان يخرج عن الاسلام عن اقتناع وتم مراجعته 

فى الاسلام لفتره وظل على موقفه ؟؟ فهل يطبق حد الرده رغم ان هذا الشخص مسلما من البدايه ؟؟
_____________________

نقطه اخرى وهى عن ايات القران واحاديث الرسول الخاصه بالقتال 

فحضرتك ذكرت الا انظر للايات بشكل عام بل ارى السبب 

واتفق معك فى بعض الايات ولكن عندما ارى حديث للرسول يقول فيه 

( امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله ) 

فما اول شىء افكر فيه ؟؟ 

_______________ 

هنا قسم الاسئله والاجوبه فلو تريد النقاش فى هذا الموضوع ممكن فى حوار الاديان 

سانقل مشاركتى


----------



## sofriendly (26 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*

اهلا وسهلا اخ kimo14th
مشاركة جميلة ودعوة للمشاركة في قسم حوار الاديان اجمل
انا سعيد ان اجد من يرغب في الحوار معي
لكني قد بينت هدفي من الاشتراك في هذا المنتدى كما ذكرت للاخ amirfikry
هو لايجاد مساحات مشتركة ونقاط متفق عليها بين المسيحية و الاسلام لتخفيف حدة التوتر بين الطرفين و انا اجد قسم اسئلة و اجوبة هو القسم المناسب لي حتى احقق هدفي لانه يعتمد على سؤال و من ثمة الاجابة عليه
ام قسم حوار الاديان لقد تصفحت بعض المواضيع فيه فوجدت ان الحوارات حادة جدا و لا تصل لنتيجة في نهاية الحوار  فانا اعتذرعن تلبية دعوتك و انا شاكر لك جدا ,ولكن يمكن ان تطرحه في قسم حوار الاديان و ستجد الكثير من اخوتي في المنتدى ليشاركو في الموضوع



> عذرا اجد فى هذه الفكره ( دخول وترك الدين ) سببا ضعيفا لوجود حد الرده ..


مع اني شاركت في هذا الموضوع و اجبت على السؤال الذي طرحه الاخ kiro 
و قد كانت اجابتي واضحة وفيها اجابة على سؤالك
لكني اضيف
سبب ضعيفا هذا رايك ....
لكن هذا ما حدث بعد وفاة النبي محمد عليه الصلاة وسلام بدأ الناس ضعيفو الايمان بترك الدين كليا و جزئيا وكلا النوعين ارتد لان الاسلام متكامل لا يمكن ان تاخذ جزء و تترك جزء لذا اول ما قام به الخليفة ابو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه هو قتال من منعو الزكاة , و الزكاة هي احد اركان الاسلام الخمسة
لقد وضع الاسلام القوانين و الاحكام لكل الحالات التي يمكن ان تحدث في الواقع حتى يشمل كل قضايا الحياة ومنها هذه الحالة ؛حالة خروج المسلم من الاسلام 


> سؤال واتمنى ان تجيبنى صراحه .. ماذا لو شخص مسلم اراد ان يخرج عن الاسلام عن اقتناع وتم مراجعته
> 
> فى الاسلام لفتره وظل على موقفه ؟؟ فهل يطبق حد الرده رغم ان هذا الشخص مسلما من البدايه ؟؟


لقد ذكرت اولا ان الاسلام يتدرج بالاساليب و ينوع بين الترغيب و الترهيب فاذا رجع الشخص الى رشده و تاب من ذنبه و رجع الى دينه فلا شيء عليه ؛ و لكن اخر الدواء الكي فيطبق عليه الحد عقاب له وحتى بعتبر الناس فالدين ليس لعبة كما ذكرت


> ولكن عندما ارى حديث للرسول يقول فيه
> 
> ( امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله )
> 
> فما اول شىء افكر فيه ؟؟



لقد فكرت كثيرا قبل ان ارد على هذه الجزئية ؛لانه قد يعتبر المشرف ان ردي خارج عن الموضوع ويحذف مشاركتي اتمنى ان لا يحدث ذلك فانا اجيب على سؤال الاخي kimo14th
يا سيدي الحديث الذي ذكرته ليس كاملا و هذا نص الحديث الكامل و الصحيح
" عن عبد الله بن عمر رضى الله تعالى عنهما أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا اله إلا الله وان محمد رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا منى دمائهم و أموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله) . رواه البخاري ومسلم ."
و هذا حديث صحيح و هو كذلك من الاحاديث النووية نسبة الشيخ النووي
و هذه قاعدة عظيمة في الاسلام
لذا ستجد تفاسير  و روايات كثيرة لهذا الحديث 
ومنها 
1) ان رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال هذا الحديث في غزوة الخيبر عندما سلم قيادة الجيش لعلي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه فسأل الرسول "على ماذا اقاتلهم؟" فرد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا الحديث
و ان هذه الغزوة على يهود خيبر لانهم نقضو العهد و غدرو بالمسلمين في غزوة الخندق
2) ان الرسول قال "الناس" ال التعريف مقرونة مع كلمة نكرة فاصبحت معرفة والمقصود بالناس هم الوثنيين اي عبدة الاصنام و يعني ذلك ان اهل الكتاب ليسو من هذه الفئة  و اهل الكتاب هم اليهود والمسيحيين  ؛ و اهل الكتاب يعني انهم اصاحاب كتب سماوية من الله تعالى انزلت على انبياءه
3) ان الحديث يحث على جهاد الكفار حتى يدخلو الاسلام او يدفعو الجزية 
و الجزية هي مقدار معين من المال يدفع مقابل حفظ حقوقهم في بلاد الاسلام وحفظ امنهم على انفسهم و اهلهم و مالهم
فلاحظ ان القتل هو اخرحل دائما
اخي العزيز اذا اردت التوسع في هذا الموضوع للحوصول على المعلومة الصحيحة والدقيقة اقراء  شرح الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي في كتابه جامع العلوم والحكم في شرح خمسين حديثا من جوامع الكلم 
وكذالك اقراء شرح الاحاديث النووية
يا سيدي اسلام جاء بقوانين ثابتة لا يجوز الاجتهاد فيها كتحريم اكل لحم الحيوان الميت ولحم الخنزير وغير ذلك الكثير منها وهي ما يسمى بالايات المحكمات
و هنالك ايات متشابهات فهذه اجاز الاسلام الاجتهاد فيها فترى اكثر من راي و كلها صحيحة حتى لو كانت متخالفة ومنها الكثير في قوانين البيع و غيره
وذلك لان الاسلام يحث على العلم و التعلم و استخدام العقل و يحترم راي البشر.....
لذا ان تاتي بجزء من الحديث يعتبر نوع من التحريف لان الحديث غير كامل و تتمسك بالنص حرفيا فهذا  اخذ بظاهر الحديث دون فهم التفاصيل كما ذكرت لك فان هذا الحديث قاعدة لها تفاصيل دقيقة
لا يمكنني في حدود معرفتي الخوض في هذه التفاصيل
ان كثيرا من طلبة الدكتوراة و الماجستير تكون اطروحتهم في تفسير حديث واحد و ابسط من هذا الحديث في معظم الاحيان لذا انا لا استطيع ان اوضح الصورة بكل تفاصيلها
و ارجو عندما تاتي بحديث او اية ان تاتي بها كاملة
و اتمنى لك يوم سعيدا اتمنى ان تقبل ردي بسعة صدر وشكرا على مشاركتك الرائعة
و اتمنى ان لاتحذف المشاركة 
و الحمد لله رب العالمين و صلاة  و سلام على كامل الانبياء و المرسلين


----------



## raspotin (26 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بداية أشكر الأخ الكريم sofriendly على هدفه النيل فى التقريب بين البشر 
للأسف معظم مسيحيو المنتدى وخصوصا فى قسم حوار الأديان لم يجعلوه حوارا بل سباب ثم بذاءة ثم اسفاف واستهزاء وإلى ماغير ذلك لأنه للأسف أخذوا فكرة خاطئة عن الإسلام والمسلمون أخذوا فكرة خاطئة عن المسيحية فعندما يريد المسيحيى أن يعرف عن اإسلام فإنه يذهب لموقع زكريا بطرس وميكا وغيرها من مواقع الحقد والكراهيه وأول مايأخذه عنه أنه دين شيطانى سىء سىء و.........و........و......
أنتم أدرى بما يقال وبالتالى يفسر كل ما يقرأه على هذا الأساس وللأسف ومايدعو للأسى أيضا 
أن ما يقرأه خطأ وتحريف ببتر الأيات والأحاديث الشريفة والأخذ بالمنطوق دون الرجوع لأقوال الأئمة 
وأيضا ما يدعو للحزن أن كل مايقرأه هو كلام مقدس لا يخطىء حتى لو اجتهد اتلمسلمون جميعا ليوضحوا أن ما يقولوه خطأ وشبهته مردود عليها فسيظل إلى أخر عمره يظن أنه على الحق 
تعصب وإغلاق مخ إلى أبعد الحدود 
وأنا جربت كدا أنا ليا عدة نيك نيمات فى البالتوك مختلفة 
دخلت واحد من الرومات إياها وراعيت إنه يكون مؤدب ورواده على خلق 
دخلت ورديت على ما أثاروه من شبهات على التكست لأنى مش بحب الفويس 
وحرجت ودخلت بنيك تانى لقيت نفس الكلام كأنى لم أقل شيئا 
جاوبت ثانية وثالثا وعاشرا ..........
لكن كأنى لم أقل شيئا فشبهاته هى كلام منزل هو الصحيح والكل خطأ 
هو الحق والأخر هو اجحيم لأنه للأسف لم يحاول فهم أى كلمة يسمعها بل عندما يبدأ النقاش فإن أول شىء يتبادر إلى ذهنه كيف أثبت خطأه وسفاهته لايهم إن كان مايقوله صحيح أو خاطىء فلن أتعب نفسى بالتفكير فهو خطأ خطأ خطأ دائما 
لذلك بصرتحة تعبت من الرد فى البالتوك وفى المنتدى ومش بدخل تانى فهذا رأى يجرى فى دمه ولن يغيره ولو انهارت الدنيا كلها 
^
^
^
^ 
وذلك كله بسبب عدم وجود تفاهم 
أو تفهم أو أى أرضيه مشتركة للحوار 
بوالتالى فهو حوار باطل 
فأى موضوع فى قسم (حوار الأديان) طبعا اإسم ليس على مسمى خالص 
يدخل الطرق المسيحيى أن هذا دين خاطىء شيطانى وليس عنده أدنى استعداد للحوار 
بل جداال لاي نتهى وكل من حوله يصفقون ويأتى الأخ المسلم بأفكار عكس أفكار الطرف المسيحى 
ومن حوله يصفقون أيضا حتى لو فشل فى الرد لقلة علمه مثلا فسوف تجد اجانبيبن يصفقون 
لطرفهم الذى سحق الطرف الأخر
وبعد كل ذلك يسمى حوارا  لاأعرف كيف 
قد يبدو ردى بلا قيمة فى وجهه نظر البعض أو أنه حشو لكن ثق يازميل أنك تنظر من زاوية واحدة 
انظر من الزاوية االأخرى وفكر ماذا رأيت 
هكذا الكون والدين وكل شىء ننظر له من وجهه نظرنا وإن كان لدينا فكرة مسبقة عنه فستصطبغ 
رؤيتنا بفكرتنا وحين إذا فأنت قد فصلت نفسك عن الأخر وعن الواقع وعشت فى شرنقتك بصراحة تكون شخص يستحق الرثاء


----------



## egyfinance (26 فبراير 2007)

*بعد وفاة الرسول بدا الناس ضعيفى الايمان!!*

*و هل هذا سببا لحروب الردة ؟ !! ، الاسلام بدء بالسيف و انتشر بالسيف و سيحيا بالشيف ، هذا هو الواقع ، اولا ليعلم المسلمون ان اعدد المتنصرين فى مصر فى ازدياد دائم رغم كل المعوقات و رغم كل التهديدات ، لا احد يستطيع ان يمنع كلمة الله من ان تنمو و تشتد ، رغم حتى قوانين الردة التى  لا تطبق الا فى الخفاء و بعمل شخصى خارج عن القانون ، بل و اعمال الكرازة للمسلمين فى اوربا و امريكا و استراليا مجدا لرب فى ازدياد و اثمار هى الاخرى رغم العنف و الحقد من المسلمين هناك فامامن كل مسيحى فى اوربا يعتنق الاسلام فقط لانه فاشون جديد ممكن يجربه هناك كثيرين من المسلمين ممن يعتنقون المسيحية منهم مفكرون و ادباء و غيرهم و يدخلون بعد اقتناع و دراسة و ليس اتباع لفاشون جديد يستحق التجربة كدخول براد بيت فى الديانة التيبيت مثلا ثم اعتناقه الديانة العلمية ثم عودته للمسيحية ، كلها فاشون يقترب من قول احد المعلقين انه عبث بالدين لانه ليس عن دراسة فكيف يدري المسيحى الاوربى دينا لا يعلم مفردات لغ\ته فما بالنا بتعقيدات تلك اللغة فى القران ؟  ، المسيحية بدءت بكارزين حفاة و على اجسادهم رداء واحد لا بديل له و انتشرت هكذا و ستسود هكذا فى منطقتنا العربية ، اما الاسلام فلولا سيف ابو بكر لما استمر الاسلام فى الحجاز و لولا سيف عمر لما انطلق الاسلام للدول المجاورة ، الاسلام دين قتال ( و قاتلوا المشركين كافة ) و قتال بلا رحمة او شفقة ، كان الرسول مطاردا فى مكة و حينما استطاب الاقامة فى المدينة كون عصابة للسطو على القوافل التجارية من حوله سميها النافل فيخرج المسلمون لينفلوا اى يسطوا على القوافل التجارية جاعلين نسبة منها للرسول و محتفظين بالباقى ، و حين جمعوا مالا كثيرا تحولت العصابة الى تنظيم عسكرى غزا مكة و تحكم فيها لسيطر على الحجاز كله ، و منها انطلق بالسيف و الدم الى دمشق و بغداد و خراسان و مصر و غيرها و غيرها حتى وصل الى اوربا و لم يمنع تمدده الا السيف سيف شارل مارتل و جيشه ، حربا واحدة كانت الفارق بين اوربا المسيحية و اوربا المسلمة ، فهلا ادركنا اهمية السيف فى الاسلام ؟!!*


----------



## raspotin (26 فبراير 2007)

egyfinance بصراحة أنا أعتبرك مثال نموذجى لما تحدثت عنه منذ قليل 
من الواضح أن روحك مغذاة بالكراهيه والحقد لكل شىء أخر الرد عليك سهل 
لكن مداخلتك لاتستحق حتى الرد تنظر من منظارك الأسود ومن برجك العاجى 
لم تحاول حتى الفهم داخلك ما أحب أن اسميه بأصنام النفس التى لم تفلح فى تحطيمها بعد


----------



## raspotin (26 فبراير 2007)

حتى الأن لم أجد إلا كراهيه وحقد وغل دفين فى النفوس 
النفوس التى تشبه المراجل التى تنفث شرا وكراهيه 
أدعو الله ألا يمكن من تمتلؤ أنفسهم بالكراهيه وكل المشاعر السلبية التى رأيتها هنا 
من التحكم بغيرهم من الناس وإلا أطاروا رؤوسهم من فورهم 
هل من متحضر هنا ؟
هل من شخص مازال على الفطرة هنا؟ 
أجرو أن يكون وألا يكونوا الشاذ الذى يؤكد القاعدة


----------



## kimo14th (26 فبراير 2007)

sofriendly قال:


> اهلا وسهلا اخ kimo14th
> مشاركة جميلة ودعوة للمشاركة في قسم حوار الاديان اجمل
> انا سعيد ان اجد من يرغب في الحوار معي
> لكني قد بينت هدفي من الاشتراك في هذا المنتدى كما ذكرت للاخ amirfikry
> ...


*الاخ المحترم sofriendly

ساكمل نقاشى معك على الخاص 

فالقسم هنا غير مخصص للاسلاميات 

واعتذارك عن الحوار فى حوار الاديان *​


----------



## egyfinance (26 فبراير 2007)

*الى الاخ راسبوتين*

يا سيدى الف شكر على تحليلك النفسى لشخصيتى و تقمصك لشخصية سيجموند فرويد ببراعة تحسد عليها لكن اصنام النفس اللى بتتكلم عنها دى و اللى بحب اسميها حصون ابليس فى اذهاننا لانها التسمية الاكثر دقة ، ثق فى انى حطمتها من عشر سنين و الشكر للرب على كده من قبلها فعلا كانت الاصنام دى مغلبانى جدا ذى ما هى مغلبة مليار مسلم و شوية النهاردة و بيحاولوا يحطموها لكن المؤسسة الدينية الاعلامية المسيطرة على عقولهم لسة سبياهم للشيطان  اللى بيحركهم زى ما هو عايز ، و على العموم انا لما بكتب موش بهدف ان حد يرد علية لكن بهدف فقط المداخلة موش اكتر فموش لازم ابدا تتعب عقلك معايا ... لا ... ريحه لناس تانية تستاهل !!! ، لكن موش فاهم اية العلاقة بين التحضر و الفطرة ؟ هوة لازم المتحضر هوة اللى يمتنع عن الكلام فى الاسلام بالنقد ؟ و يقبل انك تهاجم المسيحية و عقيدتنا كما تريد و لكن بدون اى نقد للاسلام ؟ دى المشكلة عند المسلمين عاشوا 14 قرن و اكتر و هما قضاة و ناقدين لغيرهم و لما لقوا اللى ممكن ينتقد عقيدتهم اعتبروه غير متحضر و همجى ، يا سبحان الله عليكم ، تحللوا لنفسكم الى تحرموه على غيركم ، كتب تتطاول على المسيحية على ارصفة القاهرة و مصر كلها و عشرات المواقع اللى اصحابها موش وراهم غير الشتيمة و قلة الادب فى المسيحية و المسيحيين اللى لولاهم كانوا لسة فى الخيام لحد النهاردة من غير لا كهرباء و لا عربيات و لا حتى كتب يقروها و لا تليفونات ولا تليفزيونات ولا تلاجات ولا غسالات ولا ولا ولا ... الخ ، و لما يجيى حد يتكلم فى موقعين تلاتة بحريته فى نقد الاسلام بادب و اخلاق عالية بدون سب و قذف يبقى موش متحضر ، ماشى يا ريس سيبنالك انت التحضر يا عم الف مبروك عليك التحضر ...  ياللا سلام .


----------



## sofriendly (27 فبراير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> *الاخ المحترم sofriendly
> 
> ساكمل نقاشى معك على الخاص
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي kimo14th
انا موافق على المناقشة على ايميلي الخاص
قبل ذلك لدي اقتراح لو سمحت
وهو: انت اطرح الموضوع في قسم حوار الاديان و ستجد من الاخوة الاعضاء من يشاركك الحوار وانا سأطلع على هذا الحوار والقصد من ذلك ان تعم الفائدة و المعلومة و الحقيقة على الجميع
و ان لم تكتفي بهذا الحوار يمكننا بعد ذلك ان نلجأ الى الايميل الخاص و انا اطلب المساعدة من الاخوة مشرفي قسم حوار الاديان الاخ السمردلي و الاخ al safer3 و الاخ answer me muslims
بعد اذن مشرف قسم اسئلة و اجوبة الاخ amirfikry
اتمنى ان يعجبك الاقتراح يا اخي العزيز
و ان لم ترغب في ذلك يمكننا البدء مباشرة بالايميل الخاص
اطلب راي الاخوة المشرفين و المساعدة منهم شاكرين
و دمتم سالمين
و الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## sofriendly (27 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليك يا اخ egyfinance*



egyfinance قال:


> *و هل هذا سببا لحروب الردة ؟ !! ، الاسلام بدء بالسيف و انتشر بالسيف و سيحيا بالشيف ، هذا هو الواقع ، اولا ليعلم المسلمون ان اعدد المتنصرين فى مصر فى ازدياد دائم رغم كل المعوقات و رغم كل التهديدات ، لا احد يستطيع ان يمنع كلمة الله من ان تنمو و تشتد ، رغم حتى قوانين الردة التى  لا تطبق الا فى الخفاء و بعمل شخصى خارج عن القانون ، بل و اعمال الكرازة للمسلمين فى اوربا و امريكا و استراليا مجدا لرب فى ازدياد و اثمار هى الاخرى رغم العنف و الحقد من المسلمين هناك فامامن كل مسيحى فى اوربا يعتنق الاسلام فقط لانه فاشون جديد ممكن يجربه هناك كثيرين من المسلمين ممن يعتنقون المسيحية منهم مفكرون و ادباء و غيرهم و يدخلون بعد اقتناع و دراسة و ليس اتباع لفاشون جديد يستحق التجربة كدخول براد بيت فى الديانة التيبيت مثلا ثم اعتناقه الديانة العلمية ثم عودته للمسيحية ، كلها فاشون يقترب من قول احد المعلقين انه عبث بالدين لانه ليس عن دراسة فكيف يدري المسيحى الاوربى دينا لا يعلم مفردات لغ\ته فما بالنا بتعقيدات تلك اللغة فى القران ؟  ، المسيحية بدءت بكارزين حفاة و على اجسادهم رداء واحد لا بديل له و انتشرت هكذا و ستسود هكذا فى منطقتنا العربية ، اما الاسلام فلولا سيف ابو بكر لما استمر الاسلام فى الحجاز و لولا سيف عمر لما انطلق الاسلام للدول المجاورة ، الاسلام دين قتال ( و قاتلوا المشركين كافة ) و قتال بلا رحمة او شفقة ، كان الرسول مطاردا فى مكة و حينما استطاب الاقامة فى المدينة كون عصابة للسطو على القوافل التجارية من حوله سميها النافل فيخرج المسلمون لينفلوا اى يسطوا على القوافل التجارية جاعلين نسبة منها للرسول و محتفظين بالباقى ، و حين جمعوا مالا كثيرا تحولت العصابة الى تنظيم عسكرى غزا مكة و تحكم فيها لسيطر على الحجاز كله ، و منها انطلق بالسيف و الدم الى دمشق و بغداد و خراسان و مصر و غيرها و غيرها حتى وصل الى اوربا و لم يمنع تمدده الا السيف سيف شارل مارتل و جيشه ، حربا واحدة كانت الفارق بين اوربا المسيحية و اوربا المسلمة ، فهلا ادركنا اهمية السيف فى الاسلام ؟!!*


اهلا بك
اولاا: بالنسبة لحد الرده فانك ستجد الاجابة واضحة في مشاركتي السابقة لكن اطلب منك ان تقراء بهدوء وتركيز و ان لم تكفيك اجابتي و اردت ان تتوسع في الموضوع ستجدني قد ذكرت لك اسم كتاب تستطيع ان تاخذ المعلومة بدقة كبيرة وهنالك مواقع على النت تقدر تشوفها
ثانيا: لا احد يستطيع ولا حتى اكبر علماء المسلمين ان يلخص تاريخ اربعة عشر قرنا في بضع سطور فهذا تاريخ و ليس رواية
ثالثا: انا اتعجب من هجومك على اللغة العربية 
لا تنسى يا سيدي انك عضو في *منتديات الكنيسة العربية *  و كذلك انت تنطق بالعربية
لا استطيع ان استمر بالنقاش بهذه الحدة و مع شخص يهاجم جزء كبير من هويته و هو انه عربي
لديه قدرة ان يهاجم نفسه، فانا لم اشترك في المنتدى للهجوم و الدفاع نحن لسنا في حرب...
و الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## kimo14th (27 فبراير 2007)

sofriendly قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اخي kimo14th
> انا موافق على المناقشة على ايميلي الخاص
> قبل ذلك لدي اقتراح لو سمحت
> ...



*اخى المحترم   sofriendly   *​*
سلام لك ونعمه 

ان شاء الله هافتح الموضوع فى حوار الاديان ولو انه مكرر 

وهاكمل نقاشى معاك ع الخاص .... انتظر رسالتى اليوم 

سلام ونعمه*


----------



## sofriendly (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك على قبولك اقتراحي اخ kimo14th 
ساشاهد النقاش في قسم حوار الاديان
و كما تريد عالخاص


----------



## Kiril (28 فبراير 2007)

ان الحديث يحث على جهاد الكفار حتى يدخلو الاسلام او يدفعو الجزية 
و الجزية هي مقدار معين من المال يدفع مقابل حفظ حقوقهم في بلاد الاسلام وحفظ امنهم على انفسهم و اهلهم و مالهم
طب ده معناه ايه؟ رشوة\اتاوة ؟ ثمن حرية دينه ؟ 
لا اعتقد ان هذا ما يريده الله...اليهودية و لا المسيحية طبقت هذا ابدا.

الحج: اليست كانت من عاده الوثنيين؟
لماذا الحفاظ علي هذه العادة حتي الان؟
ما المميز فيها.
صدقوني اسأل بهدف المعرفة...
المسيحية لا تعادي و لا تكره احدا...المسيحية علمتني اني عندما اناقش احدا اترك 5 % احتمال ان يكون صحيحا..

زواج المتعة: اللي فهمته.. علاقة مقابل اجر مادي
اعتقد ان للوهلة الاولي ان ليها اسم واحد فقط.....

طرحت موضوع الحج و المتعه و لم اجد رد


----------



## romyo (28 فبراير 2007)

sofriendly قال:


> اولا:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم تعني : ان يبدأ الانسان عملعه مستعينا بالله الرحمن التي وسعت رحمته كل شيء الحيوان والنبات والجماد والناس على اختلاف معتقداتهم و الالوانهم و اصولهم و الرحيم وخص هذه الرحمة بالمؤمنين الذين يؤمنون بوحدانية الله
> لذا بما ان "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم" اول شيء يقوم به المسلم في كل صغيرة و كبيره
> 
> 
> ...



ونتمنى لك حياة مباركة وسعيده 
واشكرك على حوارك المتعقل الرائع
وعليكم السلام
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## raspotin (1 مارس 2007)

للأسف مش فهمتنى أو مش حاولت تفهمها يا إيجى 
كل واحد حر فى رأيه وفى فكره وليك مطلق الحرية فى انتقاد ما تشاء 
ليس الهدف من كلامى هو المضمون لكن صورة التعبير 
أصنام النفس فى داخلك إلى بتخليك تلبس النضارة السودا زى ما بسميها للأسف بتخليك تنظر للأخر بعدم حياديه لأنك للأسف بتنظر له على إنه أسود ممكن هو مش يكون كده لكن إنتا شايفه كده 
ياترى هنا العيب من مين منك ولا منه فكر فى كلامى تانى وياريت تقراه بس 
وياريت مش تشبهنى بسيجموند فرويد دا مش بحبه للأسف كلامه بيخالف شخصيته


----------



## egyfinance (1 مارس 2007)

*الى الصديق راسبوتن ، انا فى الحقيقة لا ارتدى منظارا اسود ولا حاجة ، بالعكس انا درست الاسلام بحرية اكبر من كتييييييييير من المسلمين و سئلت و ناقشت و بحثت و سمعت و تحدثت ، اكتر من ما تظن ، و لما كونت راى ما كانش من فراغ لا ابدا بل راى فعلا مؤيد بمليون دليل ، انا عايزك تحدد موضوع اسلامى او مسيحى واحد بس و نتناقش فيه انا و انت حدد العنوان و ادينى فرصة بعدها 24 ساعة و بعد كده هنتناقش و نشوف مين فينا اللى لابس فعلا نظارة سوداء انا ام انت ؟ فقط تحت مبدء واحد و هو ان اخترت موضوعا اسلاميا فلن نتطرق الى الاسلام حتى ننتهى من مناقشته و لو اخترت موضوعا اسلاميا فيمنع علينا ان نتطرق الى المسيحية فى اى كلام يخص الموضوع حتى ننتهى منه موافق ؟ لو موش جاهز لموضوع مسيحى و شايف انك تعرف دينك كويس على الاقل فاهمه كويس يبقى ابدء بموضوع اسلامى و لو كان الموضوع اللى هتطرحه مسيحى موش مشكلة ابدا اختار و انا موافقك بس رد عليه فى الموضوع ده بعد كده اطرح موضوعك فى الباب المناسب اذا كان اسئلة اسلامية او اسئلة مسيحية و هاثبت لك انك انت فعلا اللى لابس نظارة سوداء و كعب كباية كمان ، سورى انا موش قصدى استهزىء لا ابدا بس بفرفشك شوية  .*


----------



## raspotin (1 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههههه 
يازميل أنا اكتفيت من هذه المناقشات منذ زمن وبصراحة صعب أرجع تانى لأنى بصراحة أى موضوع 
كان بيرفعلى الضغط كل شوية أشرح و أشرح والأخ معاند برضه مش عنده أدنى استعداد للتفاهم 
ولو حصل فى حالات نادرة الموضوع خلص وخلاص أثبتنا بطلان الشبهه 
ألاقى فى تانى يوم موضوع تانى للأخ فى نفس الشبهه كأن حوارنا لم يكن حوار 
وكأنى ضيعت جهدى هباءا 
ودا شىء حدث أكتر من مرة أنا مش مستعد أضيع وقتى ومجهودى تانى
وبعدين أنا مش قلت لك حب الإسلام ولا تنقده 
أنا لا أستنكر عدم الحب أنا أستنكر الكراهيه


----------



## egyfinance (1 مارس 2007)

*عموما براحتك خالص و انا اولا اوعدك وعد حقيقى هختلاقينى مختلف تماما عن كل اللى قبلى جرب بنفسك ، و لو مصر على رئيك موش مشكلة خلاص خلينا فى النقاشات العادية و انا بردو معاك فى اى حاجة انت عايزها *


----------



## V.I.P (6 مارس 2007)

> اي اله هذا و أي ديانة هذه التي تجعلني أقتل نفس بشريةخلقها الله؟



كلام جميل

بس ممكن اعرف ايش ديانة جورج دبليو بوش و رامسفيلد؟؟؟؟

اعتقد انهم مسيحين

والا انا غلطان؟؟؟

القتال في القران لم يذكر للتعدي على حرمات الغير و انتهاك اعراضهم تحت اي مسمى دنيوي بغيض.

اردت ان تدين غيرك فارتدت عليك


----------



## Twin (6 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
**هااااااي أخي *V.I.P
*
أولاً*​*مرحباً بك معنا
*​ *ثانياً*


V.I.P قال:


> بس ممكن اعرف ايش ديانة جورج دبليو بوش و رامسفيلد؟؟؟؟
> 
> اعتقد انهم مسيحين
> 
> والا انا غلطان؟؟؟



*طيب والأخ صدام حسين*
* الذي قتل الأسري المصرين في العراق وأرسل بشريط اليفديو  للقيادات المصرية 
وهو يقتلهم برصاص مسدسة*

*أعتقد أنه مسلم !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ................ والا أنا غلطان*​ 
*يا أخي*
*ليس كل من يفعل الشر نأتي بشره علي دينه *​



V.I.P قال:


> القتال في القران لم يذكر للتعدي على حرمات الغير و انتهاك اعراضهم تحت اي مسمى دنيوي بغيض.



*كلام جميل*​



V.I.P قال:


> اردت ان تدين غيرك فارتدت عليك



*لاتدينوا كي لاتدانوا
*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## V.I.P (6 مارس 2007)

> طيب والأخ صدام حسين
> الذي قتل الأسري المصرين في العراق وأرسل بشريط اليفديو للقيادات المصرية
> وهو يقتلهم برصاص مسدسة



و لماذا قتلهم صدام؟؟؟؟

قارن بين اسباب صدام المسلم و اسباب بوش المسيحي ؟

لا تجادل للمجادلة فقط

انا لا ادافع عن صدام و لكن الشيء بالشيء يذكر

بوش قالها بالفم المليان انها حملة صليبية و من لم يكن معنا فهو ضدنا

و هنا يأتي السؤال

هل هي بالفعل حملة صليبية؟؟؟
ان كان الجواب نعم فهي مصيبة

وان كان الجواب لا فالمصيبة اعظم


----------



## Twin (6 مارس 2007)

*يارب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي *V.I.P



V.I.P قال:


> و لماذا قتلهم صدام؟؟؟؟
> قارن بين اسباب صدام المسلم و اسباب بوش المسيحي ؟



*يا عم أقارن أية *
*وأنا مالي ببوش وصدام *
*يا عم دول بشر ومسؤلين عن أفعالهم التي تتبع أقوالهم

* *وليس للدين دخل في هذا*​*
*


V.I.P قال:


> لا تجادل للمجادلة فقط



*لن أجادل يا *V.I.P  *تحت أمرك *​*
*


V.I.P قال:


> انا لا ادافع عن صدام و لكن الشيء بالشيء يذكر
> 
> بوش قالها بالفم المليان انها حملة صليبية و من لم يكن معنا فهو ضدنا



* قال مين ..............بوش ..........برافو*
*
هو بوش يا عم المتحدث الرسمي بأسم المسيحين والمسيح له المجد*

*الدين ماله ..... فهمني حضرتك*
*
يعني لما يقوم واحد مسكلي سفين في الأسكندرية مثلاً *
*وهو يردد الله أكبر الموت للكفرة*
*والا واحد يطلع كتاب ويبيح فيه دم غير المسلمين*
*والا واحد يطعن بسكينة شخصين ويموت واحد جوة الكنيسة*
*والا المحافظ ال يروح علشان يهدم سور دير .... دير .... 
بعيد عن الطريق السريع ب 14 كيلو متر والطريق السريع دة طوله 164 كيلو متر  
بين الرمال مفهوش واحد يوحد ربنا *
*والا والا والا .................

* *أجي في الأخر أقول هو دة الدين الأسلامي هو دة تعلايمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*هناك فرق كبير بما ينص عليه الدين وبما يفعله الأشخاص *

*فهمت والا صعبة يا*V.I.P ​


V.I.P قال:


> و هنا يأتي السؤال
> 
> هل هي بالفعل حملة صليبية؟؟؟
> ان كان الجواب نعم فهي مصيبة
> ...



*علي القارئ أن يفهم*


*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Kiril (6 مارس 2007)

في اقوال المسيح اتحداك ان تأتي بايه واحدة فيها الامر قاتلوا


----------



## V.I.P (10 مارس 2007)

امير فكري

برافو عليك

قول الكلام هذا لاصحابك

و سأحاججك على هذا الكلام فلا تنسى يا صديقي

اتفقنا؟


----------



## BITAR (10 مارس 2007)

vib​*مرحبا بك فى منتدى الكنيسه العربيه للاستفاده وليس للمهاترات البوشيه او الصداميه والادينيه والزرقاويه وسوف لاانسى كتائب الازهر لانها جديده طازه00000000الخ
يقول الكتاب وقاتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم صح ولا غلط*


----------



## قلب مفتوح (11 مارس 2007)

اخ أمير كلامك واضح  ((هناك فرق كبير بما ينص عليه الدين وبما يفعله الأشخاص ))


شكرا


----------

